# Now I remember why my back is worn out.



## squatting dog (Aug 1, 2021)

Packing so stuff away and came across this snap.    What a load to carry.


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 1, 2021)

squatting dog said:


> Packing so stuff away and came across this snap.    What a load to carry.
> 
> View attachment 176552


A _very_ heavy load indeed!


----------



## Gary O' (Aug 1, 2021)

squatting dog said:


> What a load to carry.


Do you remember how much it all weighed?


----------



## squatting dog (Aug 2, 2021)

Gary O' said:


> Do you remember how much it all weighed?


That was all depending on the mission and estimated time you'd have to spend in the bush, your pack could be as light as 40-60 lbs or as heavy as 90-120 lbs.


----------



## Gary O' (Aug 2, 2021)

squatting dog said:


> or as heavy as 90-120 lbs


That's a bit much


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 2, 2021)

what about Coalmen.. delivering a hundredweight of coal to every house all day long every day... back in the  40's..50's/60's/ and the 1970's even...  each back weighed a hundredweight ( 112 pounds)..

My own father did it for a while when I was small in the late 50's early 60's , he'd come home exhausted, sore, and filthy every night...


----------



## Murrmurr (Aug 2, 2021)

squatting dog said:


> Packing so stuff away and came across this snap.    What a load to carry.
> 
> View attachment 176552


That's why the daily calisthenics and drills.


----------



## oldman (Aug 2, 2021)

You have some really good pictures. I remember those days. Worse part was having to haul them for maybe five or more miles. When we came under fire, the packs would come off in a hurry.


----------

